# [HOW-TO]Fixing USB problems with ADB



## sailerboy (Oct 15, 2011)

So some people (me included) have been having problems connecting to ADB using USB. As far as I can tell, this only happens on 64 bit operating systems.

Step 1. Make sure that the USB Connected icon on the TouchPad is showing in the status bar.

Step 2. Open up your Device Manager (Push WinKey+R then type "devmgmt.msc" as shown below)










Step 3. Click on the arrow next to "Universal Serial Bus controllers" as shown below










Step 4. Find USB Mass Storage Device, right click on it, then select "Update driver software" as shown below










Step 5. Select "Search automatically for updated driver software" as shown below










Step 6. Repeat Step 4-5 for each "USB Mass Storage Device"

(Note: It is OK to see the screen shown below)


----------



## os2baba (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks! That worked for me on 64 bit Windows 7


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

It didnt work for me, its says i already have the best drivers for this device.
But when i run adb devices, i get nothing listed.

Anyone got the drivers file, so i can manually install them?


----------



## JirafaBo (Sep 26, 2011)

Same problem here. I get no devices listed. I actually did have updated drivers to install, installed them, got nothing.


----------



## jmandawg (Oct 15, 2011)

Try a different USB cable. The one i was originally using (which came with my epic 4G) didn't work for some reason.


----------



## JirafaBo (Sep 26, 2011)

jmandawg said:


> Try a different USB cable. The one i was originally using (which came with my epic 4G) didn't work for some reason.


Yeah tried that already. not the issue. I don't have to add anything to my TP to be able to use ADB do I? Didn't think so, but maybe...?


----------



## Klinky (Oct 16, 2011)

JirafaBo said:


> Yeah tried that already. not the issue. I don't have to add anything to my TP to be able to use ADB do I? Didn't think so, but maybe...?


Are you using the modified .inf file from http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Howto:_Install_the_Android_SDK#Windows ?


----------



## JirafaBo (Sep 26, 2011)

Klinky said:


> Are you using the modified .inf file from http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Howto:_Install_the_Android_SDK#Windows ?


I bet that's it. Since it's not an Android device, it wouldn't have the normal adb drivers by default. Makes sense to me. I'm streaming the Bucs game to my TV right now for my girl, so I'll have to download and try it later. 95% sure that's the culprit though. Thanks!


----------



## sailerboy (Oct 15, 2011)

This won't work if you can't connect to your computer using USB and have your touchpad act as a storage drive. I was able to fix this by rebooting my computer, but basically, I think that the Nexus S drivers that come with the Android SDK will work for what everyone's doing.


----------



## litz (Oct 14, 2011)

This fixed it for me ...

I'm on 32bit windows 7, though ... so apparently it can happen there.

The driver rescan for the USB Storage Device caused an "Android Tablet" device to appear in device manager, with yellow exclamation point. A second step of "Scan for new or changed hardware" (right-click the device) installed the Android USB drivers for the TP.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The driver refresh option worked perfectly for me on my 64bit WIn7 system.

Thanks very much, sailorboy. (Hmmm...I feel funny typing that... ;-) )


----------



## sailerboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Meh, as long as you don't call me sailor moon, i'm fine 

BTW, it's sailerboy, for reasons too complex to go into in a single forum post.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you to OP for this. Another satisfied Win7 64 adb junky.


----------



## hiaray (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome fix. 10 seconds, my touchpad shows up on "adb devices".

Thanks a lot for detailed instruction. (64-bit Win7)


----------

